# lumens?



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone could tell me how many lumens i am putting out with 2 24 inch grow light fluorescents emitting 150 watts total and using 34 watts total? my grow room is roughly 4 feet by 2 feet and im housing 2 plants that accumulate not even a 1/4 of the space.Of course in later stages that will change as will my set up.But im wondering if this is well enough for these guys?And yes i know more is better,just broke man.And yes im ignorant to knowing the output of lumens by wattage.Preciate the time.
How about foil around the base of the plant for more light reflection? really worth the time it would take to do it? especially on my small set up,you know making the most out of it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2008)

hXXp://www.ndlight.com.au/lamp_efficency.htm


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*dont use foil it causes hotspots ,,,,but if you have to use the dull side eace:
mylar or flat white paint is what i would go with :48:*


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

And what would the hot spots appear like?Btw thanks for the site.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*well im not sure cause ive never used foil but i guess it would be like burning on yuor leaves ,,,:48:*


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

you need 40,000 lumens for that area in my opinion.more light.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

didn't know if they might have had more subtle levels to help you notice at close observation of the problem.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

damn 40,000 lumens haha how the hell am i suppose to pull that off...as stated in a previous post of mine,i dont expect Lbs but these 15000 lumens i have now have to do,the lights fitting in the closet have to be 2 feet,because of my minimum space and rectangular setting i must double deck,i was just going to eventually get a ton of 2 foot tubes and hope for the best...maybe 20000 lumens for the top half and 20000 for the bottom...which would meet your 40000 lumen requirement.also is there a exact number of lumens for a plant to grow...not lumens per square foot but lumens per plant?if thats even a reasonable question.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*well im not sure cause the light in the area is all used up,, the general rule of thumb is 5000 lumens per square ft  *


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

the 5000 lumens per square foot rule is only applied when rapid growth is desired though right?or is this just for general all around good growth period?im not going to get as much without light for it to prosper in i understand,but in theory couldn't i grow just as much only it would take longer?time limit i suppose?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

if thats all you got then that will have to do,but do not use aluminum foil.it is not very reflective and causes heat spots.it burns more than it helps.trust me on this one.i did the same when i 1st started.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> the 5000 lumens per square foot rule is only applied when rapid growth is desired though right?or is this just for general all around good growth period?im not going to get as much without light for it to prosper in i understand,but in theory couldn't i grow just as much only it would take longer?time limit i suppose?


 

no its for general growing ,,,and you wont get very good results without it ,,more lumens the better ,seen how plants flourish in the sunlight ?well thats what your trying to replicate eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> damn 40,000 lumens haha how the hell am i suppose to pull that off...as stated in a previous post of mine,i dont expect Lbs but these 15000 lumens i have now have to do,the lights fitting in the closet have to be 2 feet,because of my minimum space and rectangular setting i must double deck,i was just going to eventually get a ton of 2 foot tubes and hope for the best...maybe 20000 lumens for the top half and 20000 for the bottom...which would meet your 40000 lumen requirement.also is there a exact number of lumens for a plant to grow...not lumens per square foot but lumens per plant?if thats even a reasonable question.



You only have 2800 lumens.  Your 17W fluoro tubes are only putting out about 1400 lumens each.  You have to use actual watts when figuring watts and lumens for growing.


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2008)

a 400w hps will equal the 40,000 lumens for that space. In sunlight, the plant would get closer to 100,000 lumens depending on your latitude.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You only have 2800 lumens.  Your 17W fluoro tubes are only putting out about 1400 lumens each.  You have to use actual watts when figuring watts and lumens for growing.


they use 17 watts of power,on the other hand there emitting 75 so they would be emitting 4800.even if there on the lower scale of say 64 lumens per watt,and since there set to work as they do as far as using 17 watts to put out 75 watts i can only imagine there not at 64,but ill go worse case scenario.i do understand what your saying...but do you understand what im saying?if so and im wrong then you know why.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 2, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> they use 17 watts of power,on the other hand there emitting 75 so they would be emitting 4800.even if there on the lower scale of say 64 lumens per watt,and since there set to work as they do as far as using 17 watts to put out 75 watts i can only imagine there not at 64,but ill go worse case scenario.i do understand what your saying...but do you understand what im saying?if so and im wrong then you know why.


 
No.  They are emitting the "equivalent" of 75 watts of incandescent light.

17 watt lights emit 17 watts of light....


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

word up.appreciate the knowledge


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> they use 17 watts of power,on the other hand there emitting 75 so they would be emitting 4800.even if there on the lower scale of say 64 lumens per watt,and since there set to work as they do as far as using 17 watts to put out 75 watts i can only imagine there not at 64,but ill go worse case scenario.i do understand what your saying...but do you understand what im saying?if so and im wrong then you know why.



I understand what you are saying, but you are mistaken on this.  If you look this up, you will find that the 17W put out 1400 lumens.  Period.  The incandescent equivalent doesn't count--you need to take actual wattage.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying, but you are mistaken on this.  If you look this up, you will find that the 17W put out 1400 lumens.  Period.  The incandescent equivalent doesn't count--you need to take actual wattage.


no doubt i appreciate the understanding  i just didn't understand the "incandescent equivalent" nor that it was in existence to be a concern = P


----------

